# Sparkie- The betta who refuses to die



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

He doesn't move around much anymore and when he does he struggles to go far. He mainly just chills out at the surface doing nothing at all  I feel bad for him because he doesn't seem or look very happy these days. I wish I could help him 


































when I first got him over 4 years ago


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I think his old and dying of old age. Nice!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

He still has awesome colouring.. keep us updated!!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a testament on how well cared for he is! 

I still think he looks like he was carved from stone. He is a beauty.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys  He's got quite the personality and I feel so lucky I've been able to enjoy him this long. When I got him he was my first betta so I just got the cheapest kind ($1.99) thinking he would live 3 or so months but 4 years later he's still here 

a few more pics


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VERY NICE =)
It isn't your fault if he's getting old!
Are you feeding frozen blood worms? i find all fish kinda thrive for it, maybe it'll help? and maybe dump a small cory in the bottom to help him eat anything that he can't finish =) but if you had him for four years... i'm more than certain you know more than 110% of what to do!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

4 yrs..... wow! nice one kaisa! i kept a veil tail betta for almost 4 yrs too. i'm sure he didn't reach 4 yrs. maybe 8-10 months away for 4 yrs. the scales on his head is falling off and hangs around the bottom of the tank. comes up only to take a gulp of air.

what's funny with my old betta is he still makes a decent size bubble nest for his age and the colors are still pretty nice. except for the head area.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww! You must have given him an excellent life


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he gets frozen bloodworms and some other frozen stuff from hikari on a regular basis and 8 or 9 different dry foods for his staple. Im going to look into getting some live food for a extra special treat. I've never done live food before.. what would be good for a betta that we can get around here?

I'd love to add a little friend for him but he's way too mean and won't accept anything I add for a tank mate. He stalks and attacks/terrorizes them obessevly. If i didn't think it was cruel I would add a few small tetras or minnows for him to "play" with and kill.

I think he might just be pissed at me and sulking around because hes mad. He use to be my only betta for a long time and now he has 7 others to compete with for attention lololol


----------



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww.. reminds me of my old betta that died.. he just chilled out at the bottom of the tank all day and did nothing.. I had my betta for only 3.5years though =( It was my first betta too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen this guy before. 

Good for you for taking such good care of the old guy. It must be sad for you to see him so weak, but then, as others have pointed out, you can take comfort in the fact that he had a good betta life. We'll all get to this point eventually. Actually, not even...

Anyway, my respect to him. And you. But for different reasons.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

is that a 2 gal tank?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

its 2.5g- 10g divided in 4. He's lived in many tanks though through out his life, never any less than 2.5g


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
4 years is great for a betta.
Props to you for giving him a great life.
He still has pep, he flared @ you when you were taking a pic!!!
"Grumpy old feller".


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] "Grumpy old feller"

I sure hope all mine or atleast the ones I have left anyway, live that long. You've done a great job providing him with a quality life. Cheers to you and the "Grumpy old feller" lol


----------

